# VBG4 Messaufbau



## Anonymous (4 August 2003)

Suche Infos über VBG4 Messungen!!! Messaufbau,und ob man Geräte auch im Betrieb messen kann!!!! z.B. Server (Rechenzetrum)

Danke im voraus

Gruss Thomas :wink:


----------



## Mark (5 August 2003)

Grundsätzlich gibt es Geräte die diese Tests gemäß der Norn durchführen.
Siehe:http://www.gmc-instruments.com/deutsch/ugruppe/pruefungelektrgeraeteortsveraenderl.htm
undhttp://www.beha.de/beha_static/de/files/Maschinentester0113/9050.pdf
Ggf sinvoll in diesem Zusammenhang: http://www.vde-verlag.de/data/buecher.php?action=bookdetail&vertriebsnr=402679


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2003)

Mark schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich gibt es Geräte die diese Tests gemäß der Norn durchführen.
> Siehe:http://www.gmc-instruments.com/deutsch/ugruppe/pruefungelektrgeraeteortsveraenderl.htm
> undhttp://www.beha.de/beha_static/de/files/Maschinentester0113/9050.pdf
> Ggf sinvoll in diesem Zusammenhang: http://www.vde-verlag.de/data/buecher.php?action=bookdetail&vertriebsnr=402679



Das ist mir auch klar!!!!
Doch wie kann ich einen Server der in Betrieb ist messen??? Den kann man ja nicht ausstecken!!!!! Doch wie mach ich dann die Messung????


----------



## Mark (6 August 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

ich wollte gerade mit dem letzten Link auch mehr einen Tipp geben wo Du etwas mit Praxisbezug finden könntest.

Aber mittlerweile halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Server, der ja in einem Rack fest verbaut ist, überhaupt zu den ortsveränderlichen Verbrauchern zählt. Ich denken nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2003)

*messen in betrieb...*

mit dem secutestIIS von gmc kann man messungen vom behrürungsstrom und schleifenwiderstand durchführen und speichern.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Blitz,

habe ein wenig gestöbert und das gefunden:

[Zitat on]
Wiederholungsprüfung von Büromaschinen
Bei der Wiederholungsprüfung von Büromaschinen der Schutzklasse II
kommt es immer wieder zu dem Problem, daß zum betreffenden
Zeitpunkt das zu prüfende Gerät gerade benutzt wird und nicht ohne
Datenverlust o. ä. sofort abgeschaltet werden kann.
Es ist zwar möglich, aber immer mit zusätzlichem Aufwand verbunden,
dann einen neuen Termin zu vereinbaren, an dem es dann wieder nicht
klappt. Ist es vertretbar, in derartigen Fällen die Sichtprüfung als
ausreichend zu betrachten und auf die Isolationsmessung zu verzichten?

Im Prinzip ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden. Wie die Praxis zeigt, sind
ja bei diesen Geräten Isolationsfehler zumeist auch schon durch eine
gründliche Besichtigung zu erkennen. In Abhängigkeit von den
anzutreffenden Einsatzbedingungen des Geräts, der Qualifikation seiner
Benutzer und den Ergebnissen früherer Prüfungen, können Sie in eigener
Verantwortung diese Verfahrensweise festlegen. Natürlich darf dann diese
letzendlich doch unvollkommene Prüfung nicht zur Regel werden. Es muß
sich doch wohl ein Zeitabschnitt finden lassen, in dem auch dieses Geräte
einmal zur Ruhe und in Ihre Hände kommen.
Außerdem bietet Ihnen DIN VDE 0702 [1] [2] nunmehr die Möglichkeit,
anstelle der Messung des Isolationswiderstands die
Berührungsstrommessung vorzunehmen (Bild 1), bei der keine
Betriebsunterbrechung notwendig ist. Das ist dann zwar immer noch eine
unvollkommene Prüfung - es muß ja in beiden Steckerpositionen
gemessen werden - aber immerhin haben Sie die Gewißheit, daß in dem
augenblicklichen Betriebszustand (vorliegende Steckerposition) die
geforderte Sicherheit (Berührungsstrom unter 0,5 mA) gegeben ist.
[Zitat off]

Mit einer solchen Position und einer Terminvereinbarung bei
Server-Stillstand solltest Du auf der sicheren Seite sein.

HTH

Rolf


----------



## blitz123456 (14 Oktober 2003)

*vbg4*

tach auch...

ich habe keine probleme damit geräte die schon mehrfach gemessen worden sind im "nichtabschaltbarkeitsfall" auch nur einer ggf. schleifenwiderstands und ableitstrommessung zu unterziehen. es lässt sich dann später immer ein termin finden um die prüfungen dann komplett durchzuführen. wir prüfen im übrigen eigentlich immer nach VDE 0701 entsprechend ihren teilen für wekzeuge,bürogeräten,elektronische geräte und hausgeräten. ausserdem führen wir auch prüfungen nach 0751 an medizintechnischen geräten durch, wo die sachlage auch wesentlich heikler ist.

denn dann
blitz


----------



## Limbo (24 Oktober 2004)

Mark schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mittlerweile halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Server, der ja in einem Rack fest verbaut ist, überhaupt zu den ortsveränderlichen Verbrauchern zählt. Ich denken nicht.



Solange der Server über eine Steckverbindung mit elektrischer Energie versorgt wird, zählt er zu den ortsveränderlichen Verbrauchern, selbst, wenn er einzementiert wäre.

Außerdem muß auch die Steckdose als Installationsanlage nach VBG geprüft werden.

Ein Server, der nicht an einer USV betrieben wird, kann eigentlich nicht so wichtig sein, dass er nicht eimal am Tag für 10 Min abgeschaltet werden kann.

Limbo 

Limbo


----------

